# Transgender Regrets



## Skull

Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:

I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery


----------



## SassyIrishLass

_For instance, a 2016 study comparing 20 Lebanese transgender participants to 20 control subjects reported that transgender individuals suffer from more psychiatric pathologies compared to the general population. More than 50 percent had active suicidal thoughts and 45 percent had had a major depressive episode._

They're loony as toons


----------



## Manonthestreet

Isnt that malpractice...to not inform someone of the risks


----------



## Picaro

Manonthestreet said:


> Isnt that malpractice...to not inform someone of the risks



It is most certainly major malpractice, and deliberately criminal, for a professional medical surgeon to operate on clearly mentally ill people with such extreme genital self-mutilation obsessions. they need to be locked up like criminals as well. They're just as sick, but they have no excuse for doing that other than money.


----------



## Skull

Another site pointing out the horrors of transgenderism, especially for children:

4thWaveNow


----------



## Picaro

They're now brainwashing 5th graders into believing this severe  pathology is 'normal' and 'natural' and just fine. Sick stuff. And there are sociopaths here who run around in these threads claiming 'it's nobody else's business' ...


----------



## novasteve

It's malpractice to remove healthy body parts.


----------



## Marianne

Skull said:


> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery


knew a transgender and she was not at all a happy person;definitely psych problems. Anyone who hates themselves so much that are willing to chop off health appendages has got to be mentally ill. It's no different than the person who has oodles of plastic surgery to make themselves look a certain way i.e. like a Barbie doll or a black man who wants to make himself look like a white man like Michael Jackson. They need therapy to figure out the cause of their unhappiness and not just deal with the surface issue.


----------



## novasteve

Remember, you're supposed to ignore that liberals are pushing this shit. Then when they have mandated this insanity, you are to be told "well, you should have said something while you had the chance!". Note how I was attacked left and write for posting stories about this insanity. They didn't want people to see what liberals are pushing.


----------



## novasteve

Marianne said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> knew a transgender and she was not at all a happy person;definitely psych problems. Anyone who hates themselves so much that are willing to chop off health appendages has got to be mentally ill. It's no different than the person who has oodles of plastic surgery to make themselves look a certain way i.e. like a Barbie doll or a black man who wants to make himself look like a white man like Michael Jackson. They need therapy to figure out the cause of their unhappiness and not just deal with the surface issue.
Click to expand...

Problem with psychiatry is that they don't really have treatments that work for most things. They can't do anything about trannies. So they decided to say it's no longer a m ental illness since they can't do anything about it. It's like saying cancer is no longer a disease because there's no real effective cure for it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

I could care less if some mentally deranged nut bag wants to mutilate themselves but the whack jobs are pushing it on children. That needs to stop


----------



## novasteve

SassyIrishLass said:


> I could care less if some mentally deranged nut bag wants to mutilate themselves but the whack jobs are pushing it on children. That needs to stop


They also make us pay for it directly with tax money or via insurance premiums.


----------



## Papageorgio

It is a mental health issue, they are not happy with who they are. They suffer depression and think a change will help them. We are seeing it doesn't.


----------



## Marianne

novasteve said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> knew a transgender and she was not at all a happy person;definitely psych problems. Anyone who hates themselves so much that are willing to chop off health appendages has got to be mentally ill. It's no different than the person who has oodles of plastic surgery to make themselves look a certain way i.e. like a Barbie doll or a black man who wants to make himself look like a white man like Michael Jackson. They need therapy to figure out the cause of their unhappiness and not just deal with the surface issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem with psychiatry is that they don't really have treatments that work for most things. They can't do anything about trannies. So they decided to say it's no longer a m ental illness since they can't do anything about it. It's like saying cancer is no longer a disease because there's no real effective cure for it.
Click to expand...

A treatment could be as simple as figuring out where the root of the issue is. You're right there isn't much past therapy but shouldn't we at least try that?  I had a dislike to something important.  I didn't have and explanation for this dislike but it effected my life in an adverse way. Through therapy I remembered a old incident as a child that I had long buried in my sub conscience. Once that incident was dealt with I was able to overcome the dislike and function better. Therapy can help but if you don't address the cause you will continue to be unhappy.


----------



## Picaro

novasteve said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> knew a transgender and she was not at all a happy person;definitely psych problems. Anyone who hates themselves so much that are willing to chop off health appendages has got to be mentally ill. It's no different than the person who has oodles of plastic surgery to make themselves look a certain way i.e. like a Barbie doll or a black man who wants to make himself look like a white man like Michael Jackson. They need therapy to figure out the cause of their unhappiness and not just deal with the surface issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem with psychiatry is that they don't really have treatments that work for most things. They can't do anything about trannies. So they decided to say it's no longer a m ental illness since they can't do anything about it. It's like saying cancer is no longer a disease because there's no real effective cure for it.
Click to expand...


the mental health professionals caved long ago to the agitrop and political mau-mauing; they no longer have any credibility at all on these mental illnesses. Anybody who has ever read the actual studies themselves knows without a doubt the methodologies are complete junk and a joke as 'science'. That's why the enablers no longer openly post these 'studies' and hide them behind pay walls or remove them altogether from public viewing; most don't even say what the propagandists and hacks claim they say.


----------



## OldLady

Why can't you people keep your noses out of what is clearly not your business?  
Two-spirits have been around as long as people.
Leave them alone.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

OldLady said:


> Why can't you people keep your noses out of what is clearly not your business?
> Two-spirits have been around as long as people.
> Leave them alone.



When they start demanding to use the same restrooms as our daughters it becomes our business


----------



## mamooth

Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders

So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.

Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mamooth said:


> Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders
> 
> So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.
> 
> Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.



You blabber a lot and say nothing, annoying as fuck


----------



## ChrisL

mamooth said:


> Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders
> 
> So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.
> 
> Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.



What is bigoted?  A lot of people think it is a psychiatric issue, similar to anorexia or other body dysmorphic disorders.  There is no evidence that a man is actually a woman stuck in a man's body.  That is preposterous.


----------



## ChrisL

Got to draw a line somewhere between what is delusional and what is reality.  Transgenderism is where I draw my line.


----------



## Papageorgio

mamooth said:


> Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders
> 
> So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.
> 
> Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.



This coming from a bigot, can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Skull

SassyIrishLass said:


> I could care less if some mentally deranged nut bag wants to mutilate themselves but the whack jobs are pushing it on children. That needs to stop



This association of pediatricians is opposing transgender operations on children:

American College of Pediatricians


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Picaro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that malpractice...to not inform someone of the risks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly major malpractice, and deliberately criminal, for a professional medical surgeon to operate on clearly mentally ill people with such extreme genital self-mutilation obsessions. they need to be locked up like criminals as well. They're just as sick, but they have no excuse for doing that other than money.
Click to expand...

Every doctor who does sex reassignment surgery is committing a crime and a violation of their oath to do no harm when they operate on a mentally ill patient.


----------



## aris2chat

SassyIrishLass said:


> _For instance, a 2016 study comparing 20 Lebanese transgender participants to 20 control subjects reported that transgender individuals suffer from more psychiatric pathologies compared to the general population. More than 50 percent had active suicidal thoughts and 45 percent had had a major depressive episode._
> 
> They're loony as toons



Lebanese treat transgender like a disease, of course they would say that.  Many if not most risk death.


----------



## Ravi

Why do cons care?


----------



## aris2chat

Skull said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less if some mentally deranged nut bag wants to mutilate themselves but the whack jobs are pushing it on children. That needs to stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This association of pediatricians is opposing transgender operations on children:
> 
> American College of Pediatricians
Click to expand...


Operations are rarely done before 18.


----------



## Fang

Manonthestreet said:


> Isnt that malpractice...to not inform someone of the risks



Shouldn't be according to Liberals. Transgenders are to be celebrated and told they are normal. Oh, and use any restroom you feel like.


----------



## indago

Skull said:


> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery



*WTF Were They Thinking?*

REGRETS


----------



## Marianne

OldLady said:


> Why can't you people keep your noses out of what is clearly not your business?
> Two-spirits have been around as long as people.
> Leave them alone.


Because they are trying to impose their mental illness on the rest of us.


----------



## Granny

There's another study by a doctor who was at Johns Hopkins - many years experience - his conclusion is the same.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ravi said:


> Why do cons care?



Because mistreating the mentally ill is criminal.


----------



## Ravi

Papageorgio said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because mistreating the mentally ill is criminal.
Click to expand...

I don't think that is a valid answer as you all think anyone that is different than you is mentally ill.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Got to draw a line somewhere between what is delusional and what is reality.  Transgenderism is where I draw my line.



  By the time you get to _“transgenderism”_, you've strayed so far over the line that looking back, sanity has vanished from view beyond the horizon.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ravi said:


> Why do cons care?



  Anyone who either is female, or who has a wife, sister, daughter, mother or any other females loved ones whose well-being is of concern, should certainly be very concerned about any movement which seeks to let creepy male perverts have free access to women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, dressing rooms, and similar facilities.


----------



## Tilly

OldLady said:


> Why can't you people keep your noses out of what is clearly not your business?
> Two-spirits have been around as long as people.
> Leave them alone.


Unfortunately it becomes everyone's business when they start pushing their agenda in schools and when they attempt to force executive orders so poorly worded that every sexual pervert can use the the ladies room with our little girls. Their fault entirely that the rest of us ain't minding our own business any more.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ravi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because mistreating the mentally ill is criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is a valid answer as you all think anyone that is different than you is mentally ill.
Click to expand...


Lol! Complaining about others generalizing while you yourself generalize. Can't make this stupid stuff up.


----------



## there4eyeM

The only cases I know of personally did not end happily. 
The mental issues this debate brings up are serious and interesting. The fact that such a tiny percent of the population is affected makes it rather minor, however.


----------



## Skull

there4eyeM said:


> The only cases I know of personally did not end happily.
> The mental issues this debate brings up are serious and interesting. The fact that such a tiny percent of the population is affected makes it rather minor, however.



What makes it major is the truly 'tiny percent' are being feted with applause, legislation in their favor and generally treated as brave pioneers of the sexual revolution.


----------



## Ravi

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who either is female, or who has a wife, sister, daughter, mother or any other females loved ones whose well-being is of concern, should certainly be very concerned about any movement which seeks to let creepy male perverts have free access to women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, dressing rooms, and similar facilities.
Click to expand...

Why would we be afraid of a male that identifies as female? It's males that are the problem.


----------



## Ravi

Papageorgio said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because mistreating the mentally ill is criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is a valid answer as you all think anyone that is different than you is mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Complaining about others generalizing while you yourself generalize. Can't make this stupid stuff up.
Click to expand...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ravi said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who either is female, or who has a wife, sister, daughter, mother or any other females loved ones whose well-being is of concern, should certainly be very concerned about any movement which seeks to let creepy male perverts have free access to women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, dressing rooms, and similar facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we be afraid of a male that identifies as female? It's males that are the problem.
Click to expand...


Or males dressed as females using a law to get at young girls in restrooms.


----------



## Ravi

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who either is female, or who has a wife, sister, daughter, mother or any other females loved ones whose well-being is of concern, should certainly be very concerned about any movement which seeks to let creepy male perverts have free access to women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, dressing rooms, and similar facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we be afraid of a male that identifies as female? It's males that are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or males dressed as females using a law to get at young girls in restrooms.
Click to expand...

They can't though.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ravi said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who either is female, or who has a wife, sister, daughter, mother or any other females loved ones whose well-being is of concern, should certainly be very concerned about any movement which seeks to let creepy male perverts have free access to women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, dressing rooms, and similar facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we be afraid of a male that identifies as female? It's males that are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or males dressed as females using a law to get at young girls in restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't though.
Click to expand...


What's stopping them if the law says someone can use a restroom they identify with?


----------



## Skull

Ravi said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who either is female, or who has a wife, sister, daughter, mother or any other females loved ones whose well-being is of concern, should certainly be very concerned about any movement which seeks to let creepy male perverts have free access to women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, dressing rooms, and similar facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we be afraid of a male that identifies as female? It's males that are the problem.
Click to expand...


Generally true and even with tons of drugs and lots of surgery a male>female often treats lesbians and other women like dirt, abusive also.

Study closely this site for examples.  One teen trans knew of at least 20 predators who were male>female trans.

4thWaveNow


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Picaro said:


> They're now brainwashing 5th graders into believing this severe  pathology is 'normal' and 'natural' and just fine. Sick stuff. And there are sociopaths here who run around in these threads claiming 'it's nobody else's business' ...


If it really is no one else's business, what I would like to know is why do they go ahead and put their lives out there for the rest of us to know about?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, what they don't seem to get is that the world doesn't belong to just them. Well in my opinion, if they don't like having to share the place, they are free to leave at any time.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Got to draw a line somewhere between what is delusional and what is reality.  Transgenderism is where I draw my line.



Well, in reality happiness is from magic rays of sunshine that come down when you're feeling blue. The transgender ultimate happiness comes after cutting their pecker off and become a woman. After ultimate happiness is achieved, there is nothing else to live for and almost half of them kill themselves.


----------



## Picaro

JOSweetHeart said:


> If it really is no one else's business, what I would like to know is why do they go ahead and put their lives out there for the rest of us to know about?



It's just one of the retarded activities they do, run around screaming for all that In Your Face!!! attention whoring, and then sniveling when they get it. They're mentally ill, so there is no sane answer as to why they do such idiotic nonsense; it's just part of the media agenda they have.



> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Thank you.

Here's their strategy. As you can see every tactic listed here is what you see daily here and everywhere else, and then you have MSM staffs on board with the agenda, too, and enable it at the expense of any objective reporting of their mental issues. It's straight out of Alinsky's 'Rules For Radicals', AKA 'Gramsci For Dummies':

THE OVERHAULING OF STRAIGHT AMERICA -  By Marshall Kirk and Erastes  Pill

They took advantage of the misplaced sympathy for homosexual fetishists generated by their mindless self-inflicted AIDS crisis and have been lying and forcing their sickness on everybody else and their children for a while now. The 'gay rights movement leadership' didn't even get rid of their NAMBLA front until 1994, and then only because it cost them Clinton's endorsement as an UN recognized NGO; they only dumped them for PR reasons after some 20 happy years with their fellow 'activists' loving support .

http://www.qrd.org/qrd/orgs/ILGA/1994/paedophilia.membership.plenary-minutes-06.30.94

Some 10% of them still opposed dumping them, just to give some idea of their fans in the 'gay rights' farce. Almost none voted to toss them out because they had any particular disapproval of kiddie rape, they just felt it made them 'look bad' to normals.


----------



## Skull

Even with tons of drugs and lots of surgery a male>female often treats lesbians and other women like dirt, sexually abusive also.  The male nature is still there.

Study closely this site for examples.  One teen trans ('Max Robinson' - link below) knew of at least 20 predators who were male>female trans.

April | 2016 | 4thWaveNow


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to draw a line somewhere between what is delusional and what is reality.  Transgenderism is where I draw my line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in reality happiness is from magic rays of sunshine that come down when you're feeling blue. The transgender ultimate happiness comes after cutting their pecker off and become a woman. After ultimate happiness is achieved, there is nothing else to live for and almost half of them kill themselves.
Click to expand...


The surgeons who perform these operations are soooo unethical, IMO.  Since I've been involved in discussing this issue, I've read some real horror stories from those with regrets.  They have all kinds of problems.  The male pelvis and inside organs are not meant to have a vagina.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to draw a line somewhere between what is delusional and what is reality.  Transgenderism is where I draw my line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in reality happiness is from magic rays of sunshine that come down when you're feeling blue. The transgender ultimate happiness comes after cutting their pecker off and become a woman. After ultimate happiness is achieved, there is nothing else to live for and almost half of them kill themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The surgeons who perform these operations are soooo unethical, IMO.  Since I've been involved in discussing this issue, I've read some real horror stories from those with regrets.  They have all kinds of problems.  The male pelvis and inside organs are not meant to have a vagina.
Click to expand...


The self inflicted injury in the form of between legs cavity is vagina as much is my arm pit.


----------



## whitehall

Did you ever wish you never got that ridiculous tattoo? Imagine what it would be like if you found a friendly doctor who was willing to whack off an appendage to make you look prettier?


----------



## Skull

A very funny piece, but none of the State's enforcers (or their supporters) are laughing:

Transgenderism Is A Fake Legal Construct


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Good article.  It sounds like a lawyer wrote it and may be part of the arguments for the 13 states vs the fed with the public school bathroom lawsuit.


----------



## Skull

A doctor on the wrong protocol being used for children's gender dysphoria:

http://www.jpands.org/vol21no2/cretella.pdf


----------



## WillowTree

Skull said:


> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery




Oh look, large wide hallways big enough for more than on stretcher, clean surgical quality, the stuff libtards do not want for women.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

so mentally ill people have suicidal thoughts? Who would have thought it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

It's hilarious how Kaitlin Jenner is a conservative Republican, supported Ted Cruz, and now supports Donald Trump. It forces Leftwacks to concede that trannies are mentally ill after all.


----------



## Epitah

This thread feels like a confirmation bias coping room for detractors.


----------



## jknowgood

Ravi said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do cons care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who either is female, or who has a wife, sister, daughter, mother or any other females loved ones whose well-being is of concern, should certainly be very concerned about any movement which seeks to let creepy male perverts have free access to women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, dressing rooms, and similar facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we be afraid of a male that identifies as female? It's males that are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or males dressed as females using a law to get at young girls in restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't though.
Click to expand...

Oh yes they can. Thanks to your guy obama. Public schools have to allow boys to use girls bathrooms or could get their funding cut. Liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## Skull

Another group critical of transgenderism:

First, Do No Harm: Youth Trans Critical Professionals


----------



## Skull

Skull said:


> A doctor on the wrong protocol being used for children's gender dysphoria:
> 
> http://www.jpands.org/vol21no2/cretella.pdf



Dr. Cretella's conclusion:

*Conclusion*

Gender dysphoria (GD) in children is a term used to describe a psychological condition in which a child experiences marked incongruence between his experienced gender and the gender associated with his biological sex. There is no rigorous scientific evidence that GD is an innate trait. Moreover, 80 percent to 95 percent of children with GD accept the reality of their biological sex and achieve emotional health by late adolescence. 

The treatment of GD in childhood with hormones effectively amounts to mass experimentation on, and sterilization of, youth who are cognitively incapable of providing informed consent. There is a serious ethical problem with allowing irreversible, life-changing procedures to be performed on minors who are too young to give valid consent themselves.


----------



## Skull

Britain has large increase in those wanting to transition their bodies to the opposite sex:

Gender identity clinic services under strain as referral rates soar


----------



## Papageorgio

Skull said:


> Britain has large increase in those wanting to transition their bodies to the opposite sex:
> 
> Gender identity clinic services under strain as referral rates soar



My son who lives in Britain says there are more and more people that just want to transition from Britain.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Picaro said:


> They're now brainwashing 5th graders into believing this severe  pathology is 'normal' and 'natural' and just fine. Sick stuff. And there are sociopaths here who run around in these threads claiming 'it's nobody else's business' ...



If they tell you are a girl in FIFTH grade. What can you think?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Mind control. tfw.


----------



## TNHarley

mamooth said:


> Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders
> 
> So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.
> 
> Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.


 another dumbfuck that doesn't know what bigotry is


----------



## Skull

A de-trans woman talks:


----------



## Skull

One mother's fight against her child's school officials who will not protect the child from the Trans fad:

The American Conservative  » How To Fight The Trans CultThe American Conservative » Print


----------



## Moonglow

novasteve said:


> It's malpractice to remove healthy body parts.


Does that mean we can sue for not giving consent for circumcision?


----------



## Silhouette

Skull said:


> Gender dysphoria (GD) in children is a term used to describe a psychological condition in which a child experiences marked incongruence between his experienced gender and the gender associated with his biological sex. There is no rigorous scientific evidence that GD is an innate trait. Moreover, 80 percent to 95 percent of children with GD accept the reality of their biological sex and achieve emotional health by late adolescence.
> 
> The treatment of GD in childhood with hormones effectively amounts to mass experimentation on, and sterilization of, youth who are cognitively incapable of providing informed consent. *There is a serious ethical problem with allowing irreversible, life-changing procedures to be performed on minors who are too young to give valid consent themselves.*



It's also illegal to drug a child without their ability to consent for non-emergency or valid medical reasons.  The physicians doing this must have their license revoked and be sentenced to jail time.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders
> 
> So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.
> 
> Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is bigoted?  A lot of people think it is a psychiatric issue, similar to anorexia or other body dysmorphic disorders.  There is no evidence that a man is actually a woman stuck in a man's body.  That is preposterous.
Click to expand...


And even if there is such a thing, a person should be vetted and checked, and asked again and again by a psychiatric professional if they really want to go through with it. Look at how the Catholic Church approaches Exorcisms for a similar protocol. They exhaust ALL OTHER possible causes before performing one.

And it goes without saying that none of this should happen prior to a person reaches their 20's.


----------



## Moonglow

Silhouette said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gender dysphoria (GD) in children is a term used to describe a psychological condition in which a child experiences marked incongruence between his experienced gender and the gender associated with his biological sex. There is no rigorous scientific evidence that GD is an innate trait. Moreover, 80 percent to 95 percent of children with GD accept the reality of their biological sex and achieve emotional health by late adolescence.
> 
> The treatment of GD in childhood with hormones effectively amounts to mass experimentation on, and sterilization of, youth who are cognitively incapable of providing informed consent. *There is a serious ethical problem with allowing irreversible, life-changing procedures to be performed on minors who are too young to give valid consent themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also illegal to drug a child without their ability to consent for non-emergency or valid medical reasons.  The physicians doing this must have their license revoked and be sentenced to jail time.
Click to expand...

Yet they tried to tell me at 36 that hydrocele was an elective surgery...


----------



## Silhouette

martybegan said:


> And even if there is such a thing, a person should be vetted and checked, and asked again and again by a psychiatric professional if they really want to go through with it. Look at how the Catholic Church approaches Exorcisms for a similar protocol. They exhaust ALL OTHER possible causes before performing one.
> 
> And it goes without saying that none of this should happen prior to a person reaches their 20's.



But they don't.  They almost fast-track minor patients into their frankenstein's lab of hormonal drugging.  It causes lifelong disability and even death in some cases.  Brain development is retarded; bone development.   And the WHO has classified hormones as #1 carcinogens.   These are CHILDREN that are being used as LAB RATS for the LGBT Agenda.  A cult, remember.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders
> 
> So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.
> 
> Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is bigoted?  A lot of people think it is a psychiatric issue, similar to anorexia or other body dysmorphic disorders.  There is no evidence that a man is actually a woman stuck in a man's body.  That is preposterous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And even if there is such a thing, a person should be vetted and checked, and asked again and again by a psychiatric professional if they really want to go through with it. Look at how the Catholic Church approaches Exorcisms for a similar protocol. They exhaust ALL OTHER possible causes before performing one.
> 
> And it goes without saying that none of this should happen prior to a person reaches their 20's.
Click to expand...


Exorcisms?  People still believe in that and do that?


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders
> 
> So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.
> 
> Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is bigoted?  A lot of people think it is a psychiatric issue, similar to anorexia or other body dysmorphic disorders.  There is no evidence that a man is actually a woman stuck in a man's body.  That is preposterous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And even if there is such a thing, a person should be vetted and checked, and asked again and again by a psychiatric professional if they really want to go through with it. Look at how the Catholic Church approaches Exorcisms for a similar protocol. They exhaust ALL OTHER possible causes before performing one.
> 
> And it goes without saying that none of this should happen prior to a person reaches their 20's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exorcisms?  People still believe in that and do that?
Click to expand...


In very very very very (see what I'm doing here?) limited cases. The RC Church does perform them from time to time, but again, this is only after all medical and psychological reasons have been exhausted. The Wikipedia article on it has the details.


----------



## strollingbones

if one completes the transgender procedure, then one loses the ability to climax.....sex is a one of a humans strongest drives and suddenly you have taken away climaxing or the 'happy ending' ...i cannot imagine what state that would leave a person in...

as for the wee ones...its a parents job to guide a child..my son carried a doll for about a year...never once did it occur to me to think he wanted to be a girl...he just wanted a doll...so its not the wee ones it the parents...failing....why in the hell would a parent do anything to their childs body like that.....you do not do any irreversible to a child....unless its life and death....i was told my son needed elective surgery at age 11....it was not life or death....his shoulder would dislocate.....i declined....saying it was optional and he could decide to do it when he came of age.....he is 34 and never had the operation.....how in the hell can doctors justify what they are doing to the little ones....and what kills me the fancy hormonal doctors are using these kids as guinea pigs...i truly believe that...how far can one push this..dont send the wee one to the shrinks.....the parents are the ones who need it....

short version....i think the parents have munchausen syndrome many times...


----------



## strollingbones

just think of how much attention the parent of a transgendering child gets... and what the hell is the rush...i see the articles ....where the say the child is suicidal...family counseling for that...i know the path to the operation use to be hard...you had to have shrinks and live as the opposite sex for at least a year or more...and i believe they still do that...when you are allowing kids to have 'top surgery' to remove breast buds or to have breast grown  with hormones...that is just wrong...kids cant make those decisions..it is sad when you listen to kids...they got no clue...even sadder when parents use their kids like this...and yes i think there are people who truly are transgender just not as many as today ...and none of them should be under the age of consent....18 at least...i would opt for 21...remember the crazy thoughts you had at those ages?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Any parent who will agree to radial hormone therapy just because their kid doesn't quite fit in needs their head examined.    And the doctors telling them it's ok and reasonable to do this therapy needs a foot up their rear ends.   

93% of these kids go normal after puberty.   Why anyone would stop puberty is beyond me.


----------



## strollingbones

their are truly cases to stop it but they are extreme and normally deal with a child with extreme handicaps....

Ashley Treatment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## StLucieBengal

This new generation where we accept these trannies or even those who think they are the opposite sex is disturbing.  

How many tomboys from the past would be considered trannies if they were kids these days?   

The blurring of lines between sexes started with good intentions within the feminist movement but that inadvertently stunted male development which now provides us with a generation of wimpy men, and now those men have now had sons and they are even more wimpy and weak.    

Now if a kid is a john Wayne type A type then they are a bully and with the no tolerance policies out there most likely removed from school unless they change to be wimpy and weak.    

This is a problem and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Picaro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that malpractice...to not inform someone of the risks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly major malpractice, and deliberately criminal, for a professional medical surgeon to operate on clearly mentally ill people with such extreme genital self-mutilation obsessions. they need to be locked up like criminals as well. They're just as sick, but they have no excuse for doing that other than money.
Click to expand...

Clearly, some are just not happy in any gender's body.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Which is why they say that they identity as dog or whatever animal is it that they decide to be.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Skull

The elite media loves Trans, other plain folk are no so supportive.

The American Conservative  » Her Brother’s PregnancyThe American Conservative » Print


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Would be pretty messed up when it snows and all your drunk buddies run out to write their names in the snow, you follow but then you realize...... 
 oops.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Trannies be like .....


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sure there are MANY of them who have regrets.  Unfortunately, their voices are drowned out or ignored.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure there are MANY of them who have regrets.  Unfortunately, their voices are drowned out or ignored.


Yes, they are feted and adored ...... until they have regrets - then they are liars and nuts.


----------



## Skull

From one parent dealing with a trans wannabe, and a hostile school... heartbreaking...

"This has been a nightmare for me! Extremely stressful! My daughter has delved deeply into this trans thing via internet and social media. She got most of her coaching and support there. She was getting militant with us for calling her the name we gave her or the “incorrect” pronoun. She was begging for hormone blockers and testosterone. I’m going to be getting rid of as much of the social media and internet access that as I can especially YouTube. She had even set up a GoFundMe for donations for her “Top Surgery”! This all happened out of the blue. I should have yanked her out of the public school when I discovered all this last November. My husband tried to set up parental controls, but she bypassed them. Little by little she tries to “pass” as a boy. I try not to make a big deal about it because she is the oppositional type. 

I am so disgusted with how the trans thing is being promoted and encouraged by so many people with greedy agendas (i.e. the doctors, politicians). Have not heard much about Caitlin Jenner, Woman of the Year, lately–that sure did not help impressionable young teens. The public schools where I live are letting the kids change their name and gender at school; this policy was implemented by the school board in 2014 with no announcement or information home to the parents. They can go to whatever bathroom they want. I found out that my daughter was using the restroom in the nurses office (no longer using the girls restroom). The school was calling her the new name (and perhaps the new pronoun) without telling or informing me. I was shocked–more and more parents will be going through the same thing. But sadly for the kids, some parents won’t be as skeptical as we are. 

She will soon be taking drivers ed because she is turning 15 at the end of November. I am hoping that helps in the way of an extracurricular activity. I will try to find other ways her busy, too. 

We do not have any adults I can think of who can make a positive influence. My husband and I have small families who are not close. I hope someone comes into our life. You are right, she ignores the advice of my husband and me. 

Thanks for the ideas regarding volunteering. She enjoys young children–so perhaps reading to them would be something she would really like to do."

From 4thwavenow.com


----------



## pwjohn

Skull said:


> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery



Did I read that right?

100 percent of the study participants were Islamic  shithole people living in an Islamic shithole!


----------



## Silhouette

pwjohn said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I read that right?
> 
> 100 percent of the study participants were Islamic  shithole people living in an Islamic shithole!
Click to expand...

Imagine regular non-Islamics having regrets about chopping their dick off and then realizing that what the Dr.s told them in their surgery disclaimer (this surgery will not make you female; they have to disclose that) was true....

They be like "I wonder if I should've spent that fortune on therapy instead?"  Ah, hindsight is 20-20...  

BTW, I wonder if it's legal for doctors to have patients sign disclaimers saying "the surgery I'm about to perform will not make you female (or male)"; and then proceed anyway knowing their patient believes it will?  That's the reason these surgeries go forward, because the patient still believes such surgery will make them the opposite gender.  Can doctors be thrown in jail for this?


----------



## Katzndogz

Skull said:


> From one parent dealing with a trans wannabe, and a hostile school... heartbreaking...
> 
> "This has been a nightmare for me! Extremely stressful! My daughter has delved deeply into this trans thing via internet and social media. She got most of her coaching and support there. She was getting militant with us for calling her the name we gave her or the “incorrect” pronoun. She was begging for hormone blockers and testosterone. I’m going to be getting rid of as much of the social media and internet access that as I can especially YouTube. She had even set up a GoFundMe for donations for her “Top Surgery”! This all happened out of the blue. I should have yanked her out of the public school when I discovered all this last November. My husband tried to set up parental controls, but she bypassed them. Little by little she tries to “pass” as a boy. I try not to make a big deal about it because she is the oppositional type.
> 
> I am so disgusted with how the trans thing is being promoted and encouraged by so many people with greedy agendas (i.e. the doctors, politicians). Have not heard much about Caitlin Jenner, Woman of the Year, lately–that sure did not help impressionable young teens. The public schools where I live are letting the kids change their name and gender at school; this policy was implemented by the school board in 2014 with no announcement or information home to the parents. They can go to whatever bathroom they want. I found out that my daughter was using the restroom in the nurses office (no longer using the girls restroom). The school was calling her the new name (and perhaps the new pronoun) without telling or informing me. I was shocked–more and more parents will be going through the same thing. But sadly for the kids, some parents won’t be as skeptical as we are.
> 
> She will soon be taking drivers ed because she is turning 15 at the end of November. I am hoping that helps in the way of an extracurricular activity. I will try to find other ways her busy, too.
> 
> We do not have any adults I can think of who can make a positive influence. My husband and I have small families who are not close. I hope someone comes into our life. You are right, she ignores the advice of my husband and me.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas regarding volunteering. She enjoys young children–so perhaps reading to them would be something she would really like to do."
> 
> From 4thwavenow.com


Since you were wondering, Jenner is one of the ones that have regrets.  That's why he lost his tv show.  He refused to have a boyfriend.  He still has male parts and is not gay.  He is expected to go back in the next couple of years,

Caitlyn Jenner Regrets Transitioning To A Woman, Wants To Become Bruce Again: Report


----------



## Skull

Tipsycatlover said:


> Since you were wondering, Jenner is one of the ones that have regrets.  That's why he lost his tv show.  He refused to have a boyfriend.  He still has male parts and is not gay.  He is expected to go back in the next couple of years,
> 
> Caitlyn Jenner Regrets Transitioning To A Woman, Wants To Become Bruce Again: Report



The article was written May, we shall see.  The pressure to remain Trans, prominently and vocally, will be strong.  If he does go back to Bruce, will he be as active in saying it was a mistake and suggesting others, especially minors, do not do it?  I wonder, or to more honest, I doubt it.


----------



## ChrisL

The South Park skits about Caitlyn Jenner are so funny.


----------



## Ravi

ChrisL said:


> The South Park skits about Caitlyn Jenner are so funny.


She looks amazingly like you.


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The South Park skits about Caitlyn Jenner are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazingly like you.
Click to expand...


Must be painful that HE is better looking than you, you pudgy little ravioli.


----------



## Ravi

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The South Park skits about Caitlyn Jenner are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazingly like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be painful that HE is better looking than you, you pudgy little ravioli.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it makes me want to be surgically altered. Who wouldn't want to look like you?


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The South Park skits about Caitlyn Jenner are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazingly like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be painful that HE is better looking than you, you pudgy little ravioli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it makes me want to be surgically altered. Who wouldn't want to look like you?
Click to expand...


He was better looking than you before he had surgery.


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The South Park skits about Caitlyn Jenner are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazingly like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be painful that HE is better looking than you, you pudgy little ravioli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it makes me want to be surgically altered. Who wouldn't want to look like you?
Click to expand...


You're so ugly, you scared the crap out of the toilet!


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery


I guess he thought that whacking off his member and having pictures tattooed on his body is all a matter of a *temporary* lark. Having your sex changed isn't like taking the A-Train into the city and giving a pint of blood. If you haven't considered  the risks *before* you made the decision ........ then you get no sympathy from me.


----------



## Skull

A comprehensive essay by a social worker who points out the many Trans dangers, even with 'social transitioning':

Layers of meaning: A Jungian analyst questions the identity model for trans-identified youth


----------



## Skull

Walt Heyer, who returned to his birth sex, writes on the trials of trying to stay Trans:

Transgender Identities Are Not Always Permanent


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The grand awful is in telling people that they have any control over their gender at all.


----------



## Silhouette

Doctors make trannies sign releases before surgery that say in effect "You realize this surgery won't actually change your gender.  You can never be the other gender.  It's only a rough stab at an approximation."  Any surgery done under those conditions where a patient ostensibly believes the surgery will "change my gender" is not mentally stable enough to sign such a release> by definition.  So any of those surgeries, therefore, are malpractice.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Marianne said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Trans folk are happy with the results, like Walt Heyer:
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> knew a transgender and she was not at all a happy person;definitely psych problems. Anyone who hates themselves so much that are willing to chop off health appendages has got to be mentally ill. It's no different than the person who has oodles of plastic surgery to make themselves look a certain way i.e. like a Barbie doll or a black man who wants to make himself look like a white man like Michael Jackson. They need therapy to figure out the cause of their unhappiness and not just deal with the surface issue.
Click to expand...

"Cutters" taken to the extreme.  Teens who cut themselves are treated as having a psychological disorder.  Those who express a desire to completely remove a healthy body part, at least a sexual part, are lauded as some kind of social folk heroes.


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Manonthestreet said:


> Isnt that malpractice...to not inform someone of the risks


What can you say to someone who is going to chop their dick off? 

If say you are fucked up before the surgery.


----------



## GLASNOST

gallantwarrior said:


> "Cutters" taken to the extreme.  Teens who cut themselves are treated as having a *psychological disorder.*  Those who express a desire to completely remove a healthy body part, at least a sexual part, are lauded as some kind of social folk heroes.


My view is the same for those who undergo face lifts,  silly-cone tittes, botox lips, etc. ........ and calling it* 'body modification' *or *'enhancement'*.


----------



## Skull

The majority of humanity is convinced, sadly and wrongly, that their body *is* their self.  Thus flows forth countless sorrows...


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> The majority of humanity is convinced, sadly and wrongly, that their body *is* their self.  Thus flows forth countless sorrows...


It's *much worse* than that. That majority you speak of believe the way to _*'self'*_ is by way of their body. It's a variation of *'the clothes make the man', *and it is similar to the Christian poppycock about_ finding favour with God only by way of Jesus. _All those things we've talked about is what the majority claim will make them_ *'feel good about themselves'*. _With all the anti-depressant drugs flowing through the community like water during a rain storm, I think that we can safely say that the silly-cone and botox didn't make them feel good enough about themselves after all.


----------



## bendog

Look I didn't know the he she was a man until afterwards.  Please stop bringing this up.


----------



## Skull

The totalitarian tendency in the Trans movement is on display with their attempt to recast, and thus destroy, the history of gays & lesbians:

Transing the dead: The erasure of gender-defiant role models from history


----------



## aris2chat

Skull said:


> The totalitarian tendency in the Trans movement is on display with their attempt to recast, and thus destroy, the history of gays & lesbians:
> 
> Transing the dead: The erasure of gender-defiant role models from history



No reason a strong women has to be a man

Would that mean all weak and inept men are really women?  No


----------



## Yousaidwhat

OldLady said:


> Why can't you people keep your noses out of what is clearly not your business?
> Two-spirits have been around as long as people.
> Leave them alone.


Sure. No problem.

Until you demand we pay for it. 

Then it is "our business!"


----------



## Yousaidwhat

mamooth said:


> Some people have severe mental issues, and as this thread demonstrates, it's not the transgenders
> 
> So, the bigots are weeping bitterly because the world correctly classifies them as bigots. You know how to cure that? Stop being bigots.
> 
> Why yes, you're welcome. I won't even charge for telling you how to cure your abnormal psychological condition.


Bigot!

Racist!

Homophobe!

Xenophobe!

These insults have been worn out and are now meaningless.


----------



## esthermoon

A man who feels his gender is the wrong one for him should think 1000 times before doing a sex reassignment surgery!
I watched some documentaries about that and they say you could have many side effects and so much pain


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Yousaidwhat said:


> Bigot!
> 
> Racist!
> 
> Homophobe!
> 
> Xenophobe!
> 
> These insults have been worn out and are now meaningless.



  What all of them mean, any more, to a sane person, is _“Someone to whom a *li*b*e*ral is badly losing an argument”_.


----------



## Skull

Bob Blaylock said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigot!
> 
> Racist!
> 
> Homophobe!
> 
> Xenophobe!
> 
> These insults have been worn out and are now meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What all of them mean, any more, to a sane person, is _“Someone to whom a *li*b*e*ral is badly losing an argument”_.
Click to expand...


Giving too much credit to liberal-progressives.  They do not really argue, just give two or three assertions and then fall back to abusing.


----------



## Skull

One man's journey into and out of Trans cult:

A “sinister mental trap”: One man’s journey back to himself


----------



## basquebromance

liberals believe in science until you ask them about transgender issues!


----------



## OldLady

I haven't read the thread, but FYI ALL:
Tucker Carlson is interviewing Caitlin Jenner on Fox News at 8 p.m. Monday.
didn't know if you might be interested.


----------



## basquebromance

I think we finally solved the problem!


----------



## Skull

The 'old man' of trans regrets, Walt Heyer's site:  Sex Change Regret - he spent eight years as a trans 'woman'.

By the way, I did see Miss Jenner on TV.  Her voice is as male as Bruce's was.  I suppose 'science' will have to get to work to fix that too.


----------



## Judie15

Isn't it severe malpractice?


----------



## Gagafritz

Seems like a difficult life no matter how you slice it, literally.  That endless hormones, surgery, etc still isn't going to make them feel whole.


----------



## Skull

Gagafritz said:


> Seems like a difficult life no matter how you slice it, literally.  That endless hormones, surgery, etc still isn't going to make them feel whole.



Quite so, that is why some (or many) after a time regret and try to reverse and return to their natural body.  The suicide rate before Trans surgery etc. is about 40%, and after "transition" the rate is still about 40%.  

Humans are much more than our bodies, yet that is rarely thought much about.


----------



## Skull

How Jesus Christ helps some trans folk with second thoughts:

TranZformed: Finding Peace with Your God-Given Gender


----------



## Picaro

this book explodes the vast bulk of the fake 'science' and rubbish about 'genes' and 'chromosomes n stuff', all that nonsense, of which very very few of the mentally ill who want extreme sexual mutilation performed on them are afflicted with anyway.

What is the scientific evidence on homosexuality|is homosexuality genetic|are brains gay?|What causes homosexuality|Get the book My Genes Made Me Do It|Twin Studies and homosexuality|role of epigenetics in homosexuality, brain plasticity and homosexuality,hormones and homosexuality, can sexuality change in mid-lilfe, upbringing and homosexuality|can sexual orientation change?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## skye

Sunni Man said:


>





when you cut it ...it doesn't grow back

transgenders regret means  they lose!

disgusting but true


----------



## Picaro

justina0xbb said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fake 'science' and rubbish about 'genes' and 'chromosomes n stuff', all that nonsense,
> 
> 
> 
> If genes and chromosomes are "fake rubbish" and nonsense, I just don't think your species is going to propagate. And if you violate others' rights, those "others" will wage war on you, and they will win that war. Freedom, liberty, equality, and human rights inure to survival; bondage, serfdom, and slavery to mass mortality as happened in medieval Europe with the black death.
Click to expand...


Ah, babbling now ...  strawmen, nonsense about 'human rights', I'm assuming this refers to the fad of promoting imaginary 'rights' of neurotic mentally ill fetishists to mutilate themselves or something, and we're all going to die in a plague if we don't validate mindless self-indulgence?


----------



## Picaro

novasteve said:


> Remember, you're supposed to ignore that liberals are pushing this shit. Then when they have mandated this insanity, you are to be told "well, you should have said something while you had the chance!". Note how I was attacked left and write for posting stories about this insanity. They didn't want people to see what liberals are pushing.



If it weren't for the MSM blackouts and TV censorship laws, ironically, the entire 'movement' would disappear in about two weeks of reporting on their 'community values' and what sicko crap they want to normalize' and indoctrinate children into practicing. One 'Pride' parade and a couple of their 'street fairs' and it's all over for the 'movement', and its fans will crawl back under their rocks.


----------



## Picaro

justina0xbb said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> imaginary 'rights' of neurotic mentally ill fetishists to mutilate themselves or something
> 
> 
> 
> Riiight. And we just don't talk about the imaginary 'rights' of medical quacks, Old-Testament religious freaks, and African witch doctors to needlessly mutilate children in the genital organs.
Click to expand...


Quit hitting the meth before you post; your weirdness isn't making any sense. Try to sober up and avoid these bizarre straw-men racing around in your head.


----------



## justinacolmena

Skull said:


> Another group critical of transgenderism:
> 
> First, Do No Harm: Youth Trans Critical Professionals



That was called "conversion therapy" -- with a subtle undertone of "religious" conversion -- and thoroughly discredited.  Now it is called "reparative therapy" -- with equally misguided undertones of "reparative" criminal justice as if a child's identity or inner sense of self were somehow a crime if not exactly in accordance with that which adults wish for some reason or another to force on the child.

Such religious parents start off by having their children circumcised and calling them "kids," that is, "baby goats," already condemned to hell on Jesus' left side by their parents from birth.

Matthew 25:32 All the nations will be gathered before him, and he will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats.


----------



## ChrisL

I think most people would rather be a goat (greatest of all time) than a sheeple.


----------



## justinacolmena

ChrisL said:


> I think most people would rather be a goat (greatest of all time) than a sheeple.



Sooo... Parents are allowed to mutilate or perform whatever unnecessary surgery they please upon their children's genital organs at birth, AND have them punished and tortured as they grow up for refusing to conform to the strictly segregated gender roles forced upon them.


----------



## ChrisL

justinacolmena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most people would rather be a goat (greatest of all time) than a sheeple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo... Parents are allowed to mutilate or perform whatever unnecessary surgery they please upon their children's genital organs at birth, AND have them punished and tortured as they grow up for refusing to conform to the strictly segregated gender roles forced upon them.
Click to expand...


Where do you get that from my post?


----------



## Skull

A good think piece about the personality aberration of transgender inclined folk:

https://www.americanthinker.com/art...sm_a_disassociative_personality_disorder.html


----------



## boedicca

yep


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Likkmee

AWWWWWWWWWWW. Be fun to watch Mack "toying" with that !


----------



## Ame®icano

Mediocre male weightlifter "transition" to female and break 9 women weightlifting world records.

Why do women suck being women?


----------



## Likkmee

The girl with something extra


----------



## Likkmee

Whaddya call a girl whose measurements are 38-24-36
and 9 ?


----------



## Revan

It's malpractice to remove healthy body parts.


----------



## Hossfly

Likkmee said:


> Whaddya call a girl whose measurements are 38-24-36
> and 9 ?


A chick with a dick.


----------



## Hossfly

Revan said:


> It's malpractice to remove healthy body parts.


See post #7


----------



## Skull

Another reason to regret becoming trans...

Psychologist Can't Figure Out Why Few Will Date A Trans Person


----------



## GLASNOST

Likkmee said:


> Whaddya call a girl whose measurements are 38-24-36
> and 9 ?


A well-developed 9-year-old girl?


----------



## justinacolmena

GLASNOST said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whaddya call a girl whose measurements are 38-24-36
> and 9 ?
> 
> 
> 
> A well-developed 9-year-old girl?
Click to expand...


Precocious puberty for girls & delayed maturity for boys are part & parcel of establishment social engineering with a needle & syringe.

Locker room jocks are not trans women, & girls need to be of age before you assholes start getting them pregnant.


----------



## GLASNOST

justinacolmena said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whaddya call a girl whose measurements are 38-24-36
> and 9 ?
> 
> 
> 
> A well-developed 9-year-old girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precocious puberty for girls & delayed maturity for boys are part & parcel of establishment social engineering with a needle & syringe.
> 
> Locker room jocks are not trans women, & girls need to be of age before you assholes start getting them pregnant.
Click to expand...

Are assholes like you exempt from that rule?


----------



## justinacolmena

GLASNOST said:


> Are assholes like you exempt from that rule?



Sometimes I wonder about that. Plenty of aunts and old ladies chew nine-year-old pussy & get away with it because a lady cannot be accused of a sex crime under laws of Omertà & respect.


----------



## GLASNOST

justinacolmena said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are assholes like you exempt from that rule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder about that. Plenty of aunts and old ladies chew nine-year-old pussy & get away with it because a lady cannot be accused of a sex crime under laws of Omertà & respect.
Click to expand...

It is a relief to find a gender-oriented injustice against men that can not be attributed to the horrors of feminism - simply due to the timeline.


----------



## Skull

Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:

Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech


----------



## Ame®icano

Skull said:


> Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:
> 
> Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech



Women and LGBTQXYZ hurt itself in confusion.

Gender is a concept popularized by feminists in the 70s and onward.
It all works fine for decades
Today women start denouncing the concept only because they realize they suffer negative effects from it.

What I'd like to see is the ultimate three-way leftist battle royale between feminists, trannies and Arabs. That battle has been inevitable from the start.

Edit to add...

This lady, Meghan Murphy argues that the gender identity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all women.
Unless women are legally defined by their biology, she explains, men will declare themselves to be women and take over women’s private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements...

I think she's right, but lets have some fun and replace couple of words...

This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Europeans.
Unless Europeans are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Europeans will declare themselves to be Europeans and take over their private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements.

Oh man, she's a racist. And bigot.


----------



## Skull

Ame®icano said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:
> 
> Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right, but lets have some fun and replace couple of words...
> 
> This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Europeans.
> Unless Europeans are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Europeans will declare themselves to be Europeans and take over their private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements.
> 
> Oh man, she's a racist. And bigot.
Click to expand...


The nexus is identification with one and only one Identity.  Flip your logical extension example and what do we get:

"This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Men.
Unless Men are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Men will declare themselves to be Men and take over their private spaces, cultural events, legal rights, and political movements."

Though the percentage of trans folk going from women to men is smaller than the opposite, they do exist and are as fervent as the other group.


----------



## Ame®icano

Skull said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:
> 
> Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right, but lets have some fun and replace couple of words...
> 
> This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Europeans.
> Unless Europeans are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Europeans will declare themselves to be Europeans and take over their private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements.
> 
> Oh man, she's a racist. And bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nexus is identification with one and only one Identity.  Flip your logical extension example and what do we get:
> 
> "This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Men.
> Unless Men are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Men will declare themselves to be Men and take over their private spaces, cultural events, legal rights, and political movements."
> 
> Though the percentage of trans folk going from women to men is smaller than the opposite, they do exist and are as fervent as the other group.
Click to expand...


Why's that Skull? Why there are more man that wants to identify as a woman, that the other way around? Being born in "wrong gender" should be at least reciprocal, don't you think?

Given what you said above, unlike women, men is not threatened by woman pretending to be a man.There is *nothing* that trans men can achieve or do better than real man. On the other hand, the trans movement is taking over the female identity. Real women will have absolutely nothing left. Look at the sports, where it's inevitable that every single "woman's" world record is going to belong to a trans. Just like that, the women are being erased.


----------



## Skull

Ame®icano said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:
> 
> Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right, but lets have some fun and replace couple of words...
> 
> This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Europeans.
> Unless Europeans are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Europeans will declare themselves to be Europeans and take over their private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements.
> 
> Oh man, she's a racist. And bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nexus is identification with one and only one Identity.  Flip your logical extension example and what do we get:
> 
> "This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Men.
> Unless Men are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Men will declare themselves to be Men and take over their private spaces, cultural events, legal rights, and political movements."
> 
> Though the percentage of trans folk going from women to men is smaller than the opposite, they do exist and are as fervent as the other group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why's that Skull? Why there are more man that wants to identify as a woman, that the other way around? Being born in "wrong gender" should be at least reciprocal, don't you think?
> 
> Given what you said above, unlike women, men is not threatened by woman pretending to be a man.There is *nothing* that trans men can achieve or do better than real man. On the other hand, the trans movement is taking over the female identity. Real women will have absolutely nothing left. Look at the sports, where it's inevitable that every single "woman's" world record is going to belong to a trans. Just like that, the women are being erased.
Click to expand...


Obviously I have no census figures at hand.  So while all you say is true in general, I have heard that "There is *something* that trans men can achieve or do better than real man."  That is, deceive young women, girls, even lesbians and then rape them with their physical 'manly' power.  The psyche of a girl or woman having been raped is one thing, but to have an apparent woman do it, must be even more shattering.


----------



## Picaro

Ame®icano said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:
> 
> Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right, but lets have some fun and replace couple of words...
> 
> This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Europeans.
> Unless Europeans are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Europeans will declare themselves to be Europeans and take over their private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements.
> 
> Oh man, she's a racist. And bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nexus is identification with one and only one Identity.  Flip your logical extension example and what do we get:
> 
> "This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Men.
> Unless Men are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Men will declare themselves to be Men and take over their private spaces, cultural events, legal rights, and political movements."
> 
> Though the percentage of trans folk going from women to men is smaller than the opposite, they do exist and are as fervent as the other group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why's that Skull? Why there are more man that wants to identify as a woman, that the other way around? Being born in "wrong gender" should be at least reciprocal, don't you think?
> 
> Given what you said above, unlike women, men is not threatened by woman pretending to be a man.There is *nothing* that trans men can achieve or do better than real man. On the other hand, the trans movement is taking over the female identity. Real women will have absolutely nothing left. Look at the sports, where it's inevitable that every single "woman's" world record is going to belong to a trans. Just like that, the women are being erased.
Click to expand...


Last stats I saw say male faggots are 75%-80% of all faggots, and many dykes wear shirts that say 'Lesbian By Choice', so figure another 10%-15% aren't total queers, but in fact only about 10% of faggots are exclusively faggot in practice; this is why it's a hoax from the get go, and a 'movement' founded by pedophiles to boot. the science is fake, except maybe for a couple of studies of defects in sense of smell in some males, as the DeVay guy conducted re smaller hypothalamus in faggot males, but then we still have only 10% that are actually exclusively homosexual. It's clear it's mostly built around some sort of sado-masochistic compulsion, dominance-submission neuroses, etc., i.e a mental illness and brain disorder.

They actually enjoy spreading AIDS and all the other filthy diseases they lead the world in spreading, they made a lot of political hay out being sicko degenerates infecting each other at massive rates, and if they had been subjected to the same laws and rules anybody else would have been they would have killed each other in far less numbers, but they managed to bullshit a bunch of stupid women and dope addled hippies and right wing 'libertoons' into treating them like a genuine oppressed 'minority' of some kind and their rights were being violated, which of course is total nonsense..


----------



## Ame®icano

Skull said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:
> 
> Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right, but lets have some fun and replace couple of words...
> 
> This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Europeans.
> Unless Europeans are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Europeans will declare themselves to be Europeans and take over their private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements.
> 
> Oh man, she's a racist. And bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nexus is identification with one and only one Identity.  Flip your logical extension example and what do we get:
> 
> "This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Men.
> Unless Men are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Men will declare themselves to be Men and take over their private spaces, cultural events, legal rights, and political movements."
> 
> Though the percentage of trans folk going from women to men is smaller than the opposite, they do exist and are as fervent as the other group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why's that Skull? Why there are more man that wants to identify as a woman, that the other way around? Being born in "wrong gender" should be at least reciprocal, don't you think?
> 
> Given what you said above, unlike women, men is not threatened by woman pretending to be a man.There is *nothing* that trans men can achieve or do better than real man. On the other hand, the trans movement is taking over the female identity. Real women will have absolutely nothing left. Look at the sports, where it's inevitable that every single "woman's" world record is going to belong to a trans. Just like that, the women are being erased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously I have no census figures at hand.  So while all you say is true in general, I have heard that "There is *something* that trans men can achieve or do better than real man."  That is, deceive young women, girls, even lesbians and then rape them with their physical 'manly' power.  The psyche of a girl or woman having been raped is one thing, but to have an apparent woman do it, must be even more shattering.
Click to expand...


I don't know where you get that, but I don't think I ever heard anything like that. 

I did hear something about woman claiming to be a man going into man's restroom and secretly snapping photos of dicks... Oh wait, it was other way around.


----------



## Ame®icano

Picaro said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:
> 
> Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right, but lets have some fun and replace couple of words...
> 
> This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Europeans.
> Unless Europeans are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Europeans will declare themselves to be Europeans and take over their private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements.
> 
> Oh man, she's a racist. And bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nexus is identification with one and only one Identity.  Flip your logical extension example and what do we get:
> 
> "This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Men.
> Unless Men are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Men will declare themselves to be Men and take over their private spaces, cultural events, legal rights, and political movements."
> 
> Though the percentage of trans folk going from women to men is smaller than the opposite, they do exist and are as fervent as the other group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why's that Skull? Why there are more man that wants to identify as a woman, that the other way around? Being born in "wrong gender" should be at least reciprocal, don't you think?
> 
> Given what you said above, unlike women, men is not threatened by woman pretending to be a man.There is *nothing* that trans men can achieve or do better than real man. On the other hand, the trans movement is taking over the female identity. Real women will have absolutely nothing left. Look at the sports, where it's inevitable that every single "woman's" world record is going to belong to a trans. Just like that, the women are being erased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last stats I saw say male faggots are 75%-80% of all faggots, and many dykes wear shirts that say 'Lesbian By Choice', so figure another 10%-15% aren't total queers, but in fact only about 10% of faggots are exclusively faggot in practice; this is why it's a hoax from the get go, and a 'movement' founded by pedophiles to boot. the science is fake, except maybe for a couple of studies of defects in sense of smell in some males, as the DeVay guy conducted re smaller hypothalamus in faggot males, but then we still have only 10% that are actually exclusively homosexual. It's clear it's mostly built around some sort of sado-masochistic compulsion, dominance-submission neuroses, etc., i.e a mental illness and brain disorder.
> 
> They actually enjoy spreading AIDS and all the other filthy diseases they lead the world in spreading, they made a lot of political hay out being sicko degenerates infecting each other at massive rates, and if they had been subjected to the same laws and rules anybody else would have been they would have killed each other in far less numbers, but they managed to bullshit a bunch of stupid women and dope addled hippies and right wing 'libertoons' into treating them like a genuine oppressed 'minority' of some kind and their rights were being violated, which of course is total nonsense..
Click to expand...


Progressives were always going with slippery slope. If this nonsense continues on its same trajectory, imagine how it will go.

Year 2025: All female athletic records broken by men identifying as women.
Year 2040: It becomes mainstream to be upset about "women only" spaces not being inclusive.
Year 2050: Most men now identify as women in order to receive equal benefits.
Year 2080: Everyone now identifies as a woman.
Year 2100: A visionary femme-woman-sans-penis of The Old Order separates from the pack, sensing differences between her kind and the non-femme-women-plus-penises..
Year 2130: Large numbers of New Order femme-women-sans-penis declares themselves to be "men", invoking the power of The Old Order.
Year 2150: The Great Gender Wars occur. Hundreds of thousands of feelings are permanently scared.
Year 2170: A truce is called. "Men," inferior in number, have lost, and are punished in society be being subservient to women; they are now expected to cook and clean, generally unaccepted in the workforce, and lose their voting privileges so they can never offend ever again.
Year 2200: "Male" suffragette seek new rights


----------



## Picaro

Ame®icano said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual support for biology over gender choice from liberal women:
> 
> Transgender Groups Threaten, Jeer Feminist's Pro-Biology Speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's right, but lets have some fun and replace couple of words...
> 
> This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Europeans.
> Unless Europeans are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Europeans will declare themselves to be Europeans and take over their private spaces, cultural events, sports competitions, legal rights, and political movements.
> 
> Oh man, she's a racist. And bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nexus is identification with one and only one Identity.  Flip your logical extension example and what do we get:
> 
> "This lady argues that the diversity movement will eliminate the legal and civic recognition of all Men.
> Unless Men are legally defined by their biology, she explains, Non-Men will declare themselves to be Men and take over their private spaces, cultural events, legal rights, and political movements."
> 
> Though the percentage of trans folk going from women to men is smaller than the opposite, they do exist and are as fervent as the other group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why's that Skull? Why there are more man that wants to identify as a woman, that the other way around? Being born in "wrong gender" should be at least reciprocal, don't you think?
> 
> Given what you said above, unlike women, men is not threatened by woman pretending to be a man.There is *nothing* that trans men can achieve or do better than real man. On the other hand, the trans movement is taking over the female identity. Real women will have absolutely nothing left. Look at the sports, where it's inevitable that every single "woman's" world record is going to belong to a trans. Just like that, the women are being erased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last stats I saw say male faggots are 75%-80% of all faggots, and many dykes wear shirts that say 'Lesbian By Choice', so figure another 10%-15% aren't total queers, but in fact only about 10% of faggots are exclusively faggot in practice; this is why it's a hoax from the get go, and a 'movement' founded by pedophiles to boot. the science is fake, except maybe for a couple of studies of defects in sense of smell in some males, as the DeVay guy conducted re smaller hypothalamus in faggot males, but then we still have only 10% that are actually exclusively homosexual. It's clear it's mostly built around some sort of sado-masochistic compulsion, dominance-submission neuroses, etc., i.e a mental illness and brain disorder.
> 
> They actually enjoy spreading AIDS and all the other filthy diseases they lead the world in spreading, they made a lot of political hay out being sicko degenerates infecting each other at massive rates, and if they had been subjected to the same laws and rules anybody else would have been they would have killed each other in far less numbers, but they managed to bullshit a bunch of stupid women and dope addled hippies and right wing 'libertoons' into treating them like a genuine oppressed 'minority' of some kind and their rights were being violated, which of course is total nonsense..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives were always going with slippery slope. If this nonsense continues on its same trajectory, imagine how it will go.
> 
> Year 2025: All female athletic records broken by men identifying as women.
> Year 2040: It becomes mainstream to be upset about "women only" spaces not being inclusive.
> Year 2050: Most men now identify as women in order to receive equal benefits.
> Year 2080: Everyone now identifies as a woman.
> Year 2100: A visionary femme-woman-sans-penis of The Old Order separates from the pack, sensing differences between her kind and the non-femme-women-plus-penises..
> Year 2130: Large numbers of New Order femme-women-sans-penis declares themselves to be "men", invoking the power of The Old Order.
> Year 2150: The Great Gender Wars occur. Hundreds of thousands of feelings are permanently scared.
> Year 2170: A truce is called. "Men," inferior in number, have lost, and are punished in society be being subservient to women; they are now expected to cook and clean, generally unaccepted in the workforce, and lose their voting privileges so they can never offend ever again.
> Year 2200: "Male" suffragette seek new rights
Click to expand...


As soon as females 'rule' anything and destroy what little testosterone is left in western males, they will just be run over by cults like Islamists and Russian fascists and turned into slaves. All the 'sensitive pajama bois' will just bend over and spread their cheeks for the hordes, the academic feminists will *Make Scary Faces and Wag Fingers Sternly!!!* at the savages and get cut down, with a residue  left to do the cooking and cleaning. No more fat obnoxious 'Anti-Fa' dykes hiding behind cops while 'Being Assertive N Stuff' and assaulting males.


----------

